# Name this Product.... Your Vote Counts!!!



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

What is this "new honey"? A variety of honey whose nectar source is the coffee plant?

I really think that we need a definition of honey.

If you have developed a "new" flavored honey then call it that when asking for advice, a new flavored honey, not a new honey. The honey is still the same. It's honey. Your product is what is new.

"Northwest Java Flavored Honey"

One thing to remember when marketing almost anything related to honey is that any reference to bees tends to turn the consumer off. Generally speaking.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

sqkcrk:

Yes, let me be more specific... it is an infused honey. The word "infused" will be on the label, like it always is. The word "infused" is better then flavored. Flavored takes on more of an unnatural "adding of a flavoring" versus infusing which is adding all the charactoristis of an item... flavor, taste, boldness, ect.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks. Then Northwest Java Honey would get my vote. How is infused used on the label? Shouldn't it be part of the name? Northwest Java Infused Honey? What is it infused w/? Coffee?


----------



## PCM (Sep 18, 2007)

" INFUSED " honey

Wow, sorry I'm not touching that !
Sounds to me like the last treatment I got at the local hospital.

PCM


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I am not sure why the heck infused honeys are getting a bad rap. There are tons of culinary applications for infused honeys. Just like teas, sauces, cakes, pies... come on.


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

you're not gonna trick me! i know what will happen if i vote- emails for cheap viagra and naughty pictures for sale. OH,WAIT- TOO LATE! nevermind...


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

mike haney said:


> you're not gonna trick me! i know what will happen if i vote- emails for cheap viagra and naughty pictures for sale. OH,WAIT- TOO LATE! nevermind...


Can I vote more than once?


----------



## cow pollinater (Dec 5, 2007)

Derek said:


> Can I vote more than once?


Nope, the last thing we need is lots of cheap viagra when we're all talking about the same honey.


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

*infused honey*

My best sellers are herb infused honeys. I can not keep up


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

I used to get a buzz in college, but it wasn't from honey or even coffee, for that matter. :no:

Why not _Java Honey Blast_?

MM


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Chef Isaac said:


> We are rolling out with a new honey soon.... we need a nice name for it... something unique and eye catching. Please vote.


How about Chef Isaac's Java Infused Honey? That says it all. It's honey from Chef Isaac that's infused w/ Java. I think that identifying your product w/ yourself is a good way to sell both yourself and your product. Like Ben and Jerry's and other examples.

Is Java another word for coffee?


----------

